# Micowelle sprüht Funken



## colormix (21. November 2019)

*Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Das Ding ist erst 1 Jahr Alt und schon kaputt , 
es sind keine Metall Gegenstände drin beim Einschalten schlägt das Teil an der Stelle seitlich wo die Antenne ist auf ein mal Funken ich glaube das reparieren lohnt sich nicht , ist   eine Frechheit das so was  verkauft  wird .

Man Gut das ich die  Alte Micowelle die 20 Jahre Alt ist nicht weggeschmissen haben die eben  aus dem Keller geholt  und die läuft immer noch sehr gut .


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Dann ist doch noch Garantie drauf. 

Hatte meine auch nach 6 Jahren.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Mit Nennung des Herstellers, Modells und Verkäufer/ Händlers hätte der Thread auch für andere als den TE einen Nutzen. Aber muss ja nicht.


----------



## colormix (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann ist doch noch Garantie drauf.
> 
> Hatte meine auch nach 6 Jahren.


ist   nach 12 Monaten abgelaufen und ja die Rostete sogar schon vorne an einer Stelle wo plötzlich der  Lack ab geplatzt ist ,
ich werde die Alte Sauber machen und wieder nutzten und gut ist ,
trotzdem eine Frechheit das so was verkauft wird ,
Alte Geräte die noch heile sind sollte man nicht weg schmeißen (die halten oft ewig lange ) , man gut das  ich die noch habe .


----------



## FKY2000 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



colormix schrieb:


> Die Garantie ich nach 12 Monaten abgelaufen und ja die Rostete sogar schon vorne an einer Stelle wo plötzlich der  Lack ab geplatzt ist ,
> ich werde die Alte Sauber machen und wieder nutzten und gut ist ,
> trotzdem eine Frechheit das so was verkauft wird ,
> Alte Geräte die noch heile sind sollte man nicht weg schmeißen man gut das  ich die noch habe .


Eher eine Frechheit a) nicht auf den Hinweis vom User shorty einzugehen und b) eine permanente Ignoranz ggü. der deutschen Rechtschreibung an den Tag zu legen

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Ich würde Alufolie, Sprengstoff, Gasflaschen und 5 Minuten-Nudeln zusammen in die Mikrowelle tun. Das reduziert die Erwärmzeit deutlich. Zusätzliche Funken durch die Mikrowelle sind ein kleiner Bonus oben drauf.


----------



## colormix (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Dein Beitrag ist eine Frechheit und das Modell weiß ich nicht,
 eine Micowelle von Netto für ca. 43 EU vor 1 1/2 Jahren gekauft .
Heute ist Micowellen putzen angesagt darauf habe ich gar keine Lust ja da mein Neuer OLED TV ausprobiert werden will


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Wer weiß schon wie du deine Mikrowelle behandelt hast.
Ich kenne Leute die behandeln Sachen schrecklich, behaupten dann aber das sie sie gut behandeln...


----------



## keinnick (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



colormix schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag ist eine Frechheit und das Modell weiß ich nicht,
> eine Micowelle von Netto für ca. 43 EU vor 1 1/2 Jahren gekauft .


Das Modell steht sicher auch auf keinem Typenschild. Im Startpost war das Teil übrigens noch ein Jahr alt.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Der schreibt doch immer wieder extra "Micowelle" um zu provozieren.


----------



## c1i (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Unsere Bauknecht-Mikrowelle ist geschätzte 15 Jahre alt. Die haben wir mal gebraucht geschenkt bekommen, als unsere "neue" kaputt ging. Da kein Firlefanz an Funktionen dran ist, wird die noch lange ihren Dienst tun. Wobei wir das Ding auch ganz selten nutzen. Ich habe nie verstanden, was die Leute so toll daran finden. Falls die mal ihren Geist aufgibt, wird sie nicht ersetzt.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



c1i schrieb:


> Wobei wir das Ding auch ganz selten nutzen. Ich habe nie verstanden, was die Leute so toll daran finden. Falls die mal ihren Geist aufgibt, wird sie nicht ersetzt.


Also eine Mikrowelle finde ich schon praktisch.
Brot auftauen und kurz Essen oder Getränke warm machen.
Nur Kartoffeln schmecken aufgewärmt nicht so schön.
Davon machen wir dann lieber Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Ich hab meine geschenkt bekommen während eines Umzugs, schätze mal 10 Jahre ist die locker alt. Brauch die nur für Popcorn, warme Milch und Glühwein. Also 3 mal im Jahr.

Achso den Rest des Jahres lade ich darin Akkus, natürlich per Ladegerät. Aber sollte mal einer Ausgasen fackelt mir nicht die Bude ab.

Also alles in Allem ein echtes Multitalent.


----------



## c1i (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Ja, mal kurz einen Teller von gestern warm machen, dafür nutzen wir die auch mal. Sonst aber eben gar nicht. 

Getränke warm machen brauchen wir nicht (bzw. nicht auf die Art) und aufgetaut wird ganz selten was und dann auch nicht in der Mikrowelle. Daher ergibt die bei uns auch keinen Sinn und wäre sie nicht geschenkt gewesen, wäre da für was anderes Platz. Die nervt mich eh, neben meinem Hähnchengrill und ich hoffe die gibt bald ihren letzten Funken von sich. 

Doch, da fällt mir was ein: Meine Frau macht da immer ein Kirschkernkissen drin warm. Das funktioniert natürlich hervorragend. Mist, bestimmt werde ich das Ding nicht los. *lacht*


----------



## Venom89 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das Modell steht sicher auch auf keinem Typenschild. Im Startpost war das Teil übrigens noch ein Jahr alt.



Die Modell Bezeichnung seines neuen TVs, konnte er vom ersten Tag an.
Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, dass es zwar eine alte Mikrowelle gibt und er sie zum ersten Mal putzt. 

Vermutlich gibt es weder eine ein Jahr alte Mikrowelle von Netto bei ihm, noch einen aktuellen TV.
Nur der 27 Zoll Wunder IPS und der davor überfüllte Aschenbecher sind Real. 



c1i schrieb:


> Doch, da fällt mir was ein: Meine Frau macht da immer ein Kirschkernkissen drin warm. Das funktioniert natürlich hervorragend. Mist, bestimmt werde ich das Ding nicht los. *lacht*



Meine Frau hat es geschafft ein solches Kissen darin zu entzünden. Also sehe ich eine kleine Chance für dich


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Vermutlich gibt es weder eine ein Jahr alte Mikrowelle von Netto bei ihm, noch einen aktuellen TV.
> Nur der 27 Zoll Wunder IPS und der davor überfüllte Aschenbecher sind Real.


Du hast noch seine tollen "Airkühler" vergessen, welche er im Sommer regelmäßig im Einsatz hatte.
Damit konnte er nach eigener Aussage gut schlafen.
Nur komisch das er dann Nachts immer hier im Forum gepostet hat.


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Meine neue MW hat auch direkt eine Heizluftfunktion, da kann man also recht schnell auch mal eine Pizza o.ä. machen. Hatte mi 100€ auch nicht viel mehr gekostet, als eine ohne. 
Ist schon praktisch, wenn  es keinen Backofen gibt.


----------



## colormix (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Meine neue MW hat auch direkt eine Heizluftfunktion, da kann man also recht schnell auch mal eine Pizza o.ä. machen. Hatte mi 100€ auch nicht viel mehr gekostet, als eine ohne.
> Ist schon praktisch, wenn  es keinen Backofen gibt.



Die Alte ist besser die hat einen Grill und der funktioniert noch , die Alte hatte nur abgebaut weil mir damals der Glas Dreh Teller kaputt gegangen war ,
so von der Neuen passt der Dreh- Teller  in die Alte auch rein ist der gleiche 
Aus Alt mach Neu  und läuft


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Grillfunktion hatte meine alte und die neue auch. Aber bei der Heißluft kann man halt direkt die Temperatur bis 200°C einstellen. Dann noch die Zeit und man muss sich um nichts mehr kümmern, bis die Zeit abgelaufen ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast noch seine tollen "Airkühler" vergessen, welche er im Sommer regelmäßig im Einsatz hatte.


Einen Airkühler in der Mikrowelle einzusetzen ist aber auch wichtig! Man will ja nicht die Luft erwärmen, sondern nur das Essen.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einen Airkühler in der Mikrowelle einzusetzen ist aber auch wichtig! Man will ja nicht die Luft erwärmen, sondern nur das Essen.


Und der schützt das Essen vor Überhitzung.


----------



## colormix (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Ich bin mittlerweile  in der  tat dabei  Ältere Sachen  die  vom  Bestand besser  von der  Qualität  sind  zu   erhalten als Neu  Kauf !
Es fehlte noch der unterste Schalt Kopf bei  der  Alten,  
habe  den von der  Neuen genommen umgebaut  ,  optisch  sieht man das da ein  anderer   dran ist  sieht  aber  gut  aus .


----------



## fipS09 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



colormix schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag ist eine Frechheit und das Modell weiß ich nicht,
> eine Micowelle von Netto für ca. 43 EU vor 1 1/2 Jahren gekauft .


Die Frage aller Fragen ist aus welcher Preiskategorie die alte stammt. Das die Mikrowelle vom Discounter für den Preis von zwei guten Steaks nichts für die Ewigkeit ist, kann man sich ja durchaus denken.


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Die Frage aller Fragen ist aus welcher Preiskategorie die alte stammt. Das die Mikrowelle vom Discounter für den Preis von zwei guten Steaks nichts für die Ewigkeit ist, kann man sich ja durchaus denken.



Die  Alte stammt  auch  vom  Discounter   damals Extra Markt   ,  
auf der  Verpackung   steht  Stiftung Waren Test  Gut  die  Alte  war  auch  etwas  teurerer  das  kann  man so nicht  verallgemeinern,
in deinem Baumarkt   gibt es  sicherlich auch  Gute MW e und  schlechte.


----------



## fipS09 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



colormix schrieb:


> auf der  Verpackung   steht  Stiftung Waren Test  Gut  die  Alte  war  auch  etwas  teurerer  das  kann  man so nicht  verallgemeinern,


Genau das meine ich ja, wenn ein Elektrogerät von der Größe einer Mikrowelle 40 Euro kostet, dann erwarte ich auch was anderes als von einem Gerät das das doppelte kostet. Natürlich gibt es da qualitative Unterschiede.


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

ich  weiß nicht  was  die  gekostet  hat  das  kann auch  60 , 70  € gewesen  sein  die ist  19 Jahre Alt das muss man  sich  mal vorstellen   ,   jedenfalls ist die   Alte gleichgroß  aber  etwas schwerer  vom Gewicht als die  Neue , 
trotzdem ist  das bei  der  Neuen  eine Unverschämtheit nach  einem  Jahr  schon  kaputt was   für  eine  unnötige Umwelt  Belastung  das ist  , ich bin  garantiert  nicht   der  ein zigste wo die so schnell  kaputt  ging, die  Alte  läuft nach sauber machen  so  wie gut als  grade  gekauft  Neu  ist ein  Witz  nicht  war  .
Alte Haushalts  Geräte  reparieren  ist  vill sinnvoller als Neukauf  was  nur  1 Jahr  hält  dann kaputt  ist , kaputt  war  ja  nur  der  Dreh-Teller   und  der  untere Knopf  fehlte da habe  ich  den  von der  Neuen MW rein   gesetzt  sieht  gut  aus  .


----------



## fipS09 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



colormix schrieb:


> trotzdem ist  das bei  der  Neuen  eine Unverschämtheit nach  einem  Jahr  schon  kaputt


Wenn du der Meinung bist das es nicht dein verschulden ist, dann schick sie halt ein / gib sie ab.
Bring das Ding zu Netto, die MÜSSEN es erstmal zurücknehmen und prüfen, darauf hast du rechtlich 2 Jahre einen Anspruch. Aber lass dich nicht abwimmeln 
Reklamation beim Discounter: Nicht abwimmeln lassen - FOCUS Online


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Beim Fernseher  lohnt  so was allerdings  nicht die  Alten   waren  schlecht  von der  Bild Qualität   Strom  Fresser , 
bei   Haushaltsgeräten hat sich nichts   verändert  nur das Neue von der  Bedingung oft   noch umständlicher  sind nicht  mehr so  lange  halten  als die Alten   hat sich   nichts  bessert  z.b  Waschschienen > verschlimbessert    auf  Kosten  des  Kunden  und der  Umwelt  und da mache ich nicht  mit .

Sinn des  Themas  ist  dieses  Verarschung     nicht weiter  zu    Unterstützen       Hersteller  zwingen nicht so ein Schrott auf den Markt  zu schmeißen 
nee  ein  Öko bin  ich  nicht  aber  einige  Sachen  geben mir  einfach gegen  den  Strich .


----------



## fipS09 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



colormix schrieb:


> hat sich   nichts  bessert  z.b  Waschschienen .


Je nach Gerät hat sich die Effizienz deutlich verbessert.


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Die     Effizienz  bringt  aber   hier  nichts wenn das  Ding  nur  2 Jahre hält   du alle  2  Jahre Neu kaufen musst  ,
rechne  das  mal um  was  Entsorgung  und  Neu  Kauf kostet ->> da  ist  manchmal  man glaubt es nicht  das  Alt Gerät mit  etwas  mehr   Strom  Verbrauch etwas günstiger , 
 ja das ist  ein Witz 

Micowelle 750 Watt  Alt gegen Neu  750 Watt kein Unterschied  vom  Strom Verbrauch   nur  das  die  Neue  nicht  so lange  hält .


----------



## fipS09 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Es ist ja nicht so das jedes Gerät nur 2 Jahre hält, meinen Kühlschrank und meine Waschmaschine habe ich definitiv schon länger.


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so das jedes Gerät nur 2 Jahre hält, meinen Kühlschrank und meine Waschmaschine habe ich definitiv schon länger.



Haste Glück gehabt das  ist  aber  leider  nicht  überall so ,
rechne     mal nach  du  kannst  das  ,
nur  1 Jahr  dann kaputt    und  Neu kauf was  definitiver  ist ?


----------



## fipS09 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



colormix schrieb:


> nur  1 Jahr  dann kaputt    und  Neu kauf was  definitiver  ist ?


Einschicken. Warum soll ich etwas neu kaufen wenn ich noch in der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist bin?

Vielleicht hab nicht ich Glück sondern du Pech, wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Hier sprüht noch was ganz anderes ebenfalls Funken...


----------



## Krolgosh (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Wieso hast du dir eigentlich eine neue Mikrowelle gekauft wenn die alte noch funktioniert?  Du schreibst hier etwas von, du willst alte Geräte länger nutzen und bist dagegen sie frühzeitig auszutauschen.. wie passt das denn dann zusammen?


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Die Ursache ist ganz klar die Antenne 
Gruß T.


----------



## Bunkasan (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Die Ursache ist ganz klar die Antenne
> Gruß T.



Wenn in dem Ding eine Antenne verbaut wäre, könnte die daraus resultierende Strahlenbelastung tatsächlich das eine oder andere erklären... diese ominösen Micowellen scheinen zudem noch gänzlich unerforscht zu sein. Sehr faszinierend das ganze...


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Ich kenne jemanden, der hinkt immer, wenn er eine Kuh sieht.

Was könnte die Ursache dafür sein?


----------



## c1i (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Die Ursache "nach 1 Jahr kaputt" ist zum einen oft ein hausgemachtes Problem, denn wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal und zum anderen meistens ein Garantiefall. Dass Hersteller auf Geräte mit geplanter Obsoleszenz  = 1 Jahr keine 2 oder mehr Jahre Garantie geben ist klar. Man erkennt solche Geräte am Preis und der Garantiedauer. Bei manchen auch alleine am Namen. Selbstverständlich ist das dennoch nicht korrekt vom Hersteller. Auf der anderen Seite aber der Sinn der geplanten Obsoleszenz. Es gibt da so einige Billig-Marken, die mir ganz sicher nicht ins Haus kommen. Ich hatte mich mal an einem Billig-Kühlschrank versucht, der ist nach drei Tagen wieder zurück in den Markt gegangen. Der andere, welchen ich dann kaufte, war deutlich teurer und steht heute nach ca. 6 Jahren noch hier.

Und mal so nebenbei: die Gewährleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen wird aufgrund der Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten schwierig bis unmöglich.

Warum die neue Mikrowelle gekauft wurde, steht übrigens hier im Thread. Ich mein, ich geb ja auch gerne mal kontra, aber erstmal den Thread lesen sollte man schon. Man schießt sich sonst nämlich selbst ins Bein.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Also wir haben noch nie ein Micowelle besessen und eine namens ähnliche Microwelle hatten wir auch nie. Meiner Meinung nach beides scheinbar Unnütze Dinge.
Das ist auch schon die Lösung des Problems.. Was man nicht hat geht nicht kaputt. Allerdings irritiert mich die Antenne, wozu soll die sein? W-Lan, Radio? Das macht das Gerät noch unnützer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



Bunkasan schrieb:


> ... diese ominösen Micowellen...


Ob es gar eine Picowellen ist?


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Es gibt  dazu auch  Fotos zum an schauen  :

Die  oberen 2  mit   dem  Antennen Schaden der  Neuen  MW die  ca. 1 Jahr  Alt ist , die  Abdeckung  die  da vorher  drauf  war  ist verbrannt .

Bild 3 und 4  Schlacht  Fest Teile umbauen  in  die Alte MW.

Bild 5 Alte  MW läuft


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Die Essensreste(?!) an dem Teil sehen ja echt appetitlich aus. Eventuell hat das Ding auch Selbstmord begangen, weil es nie geputzt wurde.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

glaubst  du  das ich  eine MW noch  putze  wenn  die  eh  auf  den  Müll  kommt , den  Lüfter  werde   ich  auch  ausbauen  ist  ein  230 Volt  Lüfter  den  kann  man sicherlich noch  für  was  anderes  verwenden oder  Ersatzteil  .


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



colormix schrieb:


> glaubst  du  das ich  eine MW noch  putze  wenn  die  eh  auf  den  Müll  kommt .


Ich würde mein Essen nicht aus so einem verranzten Teil holen wollen. Der Dreck klebt da sicher nicht erst seit der letzten Mahlzeit. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Das  sind  Kaffee spritzer ,
 ich  bin  Schrauber  und  keine Putzfrau,   wenn dich das stört habe ich nichts dagegen  wenn du hier  zum  putzen vorbei  kommst.


----------



## Venom89 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Essen nicht aus so einem verranzten Teil holen wollen. Der Dreck klebt da sicher nicht erst seit der letzten Mahlzeit. Aber jeder wie er mag.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Einfach nur ekelhaft 



colormix schrieb:


> Das  sind  Kaffee spritzer ,
> ich  bin  Schrauber  und  keine Putzfrau,   wenn dich das stört habe ich nichts dagegen  wenn du hier  zum  putzen vorbei  kommst.



Was ist das denn für eine dämliche Ausrede? Ich bin auch Handwerker (du ja eher Prutscher) und habe Zeit für Ordnung und Sauberkeit.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Oder es war die Putzfrau ... nachts ... mit nassen Harntüchern 


Ne spaß  finde es immer gut wenn man kaputte Geräte zerlegt und versucht die zu reparieren oder Teile davon für anderes verwendet. 
Naja, ok. Zumindest solange danach keine Gefahr davon ausgeht.


Edit:
Kennst du den netten Thread aus dem Sommer?


keinnick schrieb:


> Die Putzfrau kommt schon tagsüber. Aber Sprühfunkenmix lebt ja nun einmal nach "amerikanischer Zeit". Da ist es bei ihm nachts. Wissen nur die wenigsten.






colormix schrieb:


> ich mach das dieses Jahr mit mehreren Air Coolern   also noch einen 2. Gekauft  ,  Ventilator und Nasse Harntücher davor   muss man jemanden haben der wenn man schläft    für dich   die Handtücher wieder Neu befeuchtet das ist also nix und irgendwie Mist ,
> meine Putzfrau wollte deswegen auch nicht extra kommen


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Oder es war die Putzfrau ... nachts ... mit nassen Harntüchern


Die Putzfrau kommt schon tagsüber. Aber Sprühfunkenmix lebt ja nun einmal nach "amerikanischer Zeit". Da ist es bei ihm nachts. Wissen nur die wenigsten.


----------



## c1i (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Die CIA hat aber auch nur 10 Jahre gehalten, weil sie nicht benutzt wurde. Das ist auch ein kurzlebiger Pastikbomber. Elektrogeräte von denen würde ich in meiner Wohnung nicht betreiben.


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*



c1i schrieb:


> Die CIA hat aber auch nur 10 Jahre gehalten, weil sie nicht benutzt wurde. Das ist auch ein kurzlebiger Pastikbomber. Elektrogeräte von denen würde ich in meiner Wohnung nicht betreiben.



ich  habe auch  noch  eine  ganz ganz Alte  Sharp 30 Liter  die  würde sehr  viel benutzt  in den  vergangen Jahren  das ein zigste was an dieser  mal kaputt  gegangen war , war  nur die  Birne der  Innenbeleuchtung  , die  Alte  Sharp hatte  meine  Mutter  mal bei  Brinkmann gekauft  , mit   der  Alten  Sharp  hatte ich auch mal als  eilig  hatte T-Shorts getrocknet , die  Sharp  war  mir  zu  Groß daher  eine kleinere  gekauft  hatte, die  Sharp ist 25 Jahre Alt und läuft  heute noch .


----------



## INU.ID (22. November 2019)

*AW: Micowelle sprüht Funken*

Ich denke damit hat auch dieser Thread sich erledigt, weshalb ich hier mal abschließe.


*closed*


----------

